# 2AA Minimag and 2AA Magled threads



## rhuck60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi to everybody here. Im a brand new member and I have a little question.

I just recently modded my 2AA Minimag with a Terralux Extreme drop-in. 

Id like to know if the head off the 2AA Magled will screw onto the body of a standard Minmag? Or is the body thread different between the 2. I know the tailcap is the same, but thats all.

If interchangeable I plan to buy the parts from Maglite since the reflector is so much better for a LED.

Thanks to anyone who can help me out.


----------



## Jerry_S (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi. The major thread dia on the magled 2AA head end is 0.700in, on the mm 2AA it is 0.680in. so the answer is no the heads are not swappable. about the tail caps, the led one is different in that it has a plastic section and a longer spring although the threads are the same. so they are not interchangeable either; although there is a post here somewhere that somebody got a third party tail switch to work on the mmled by doing something with the spring. hope this tells you what you want to know.
jerry


----------



## rhuck60 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerry_S said:


> Hi. The major thread dia on the magled 2AA head end is 0.700in, on the mm 2AA it is 0.680in. so the answer is no the heads are not swappable. about the tail caps, the led one is different in that it has a plastic section and a longer spring although the threads are the same. so they are not interchangeable either; although there is a post here somewhere that somebody got a third party tail switch to work on the mmled by doing something with the spring. hope this tells you what you want to know.
> jerry


 
Thanks for the help. By any chance do you know what the 2 threads size designation is? I know the tailcap is 5/8-28 and would like to know what the external thread sizes are. Especially the pitch or threads per inch. I was thinking maybe if the thread pitch is the same then .02 inch difference in diameter might not matter, or that I might file the threads (a little) flat.
Its basically the same as when you drill a hole to tap it. You can drill a smaller hole for a higher percentage of thread or slightly larger for lower percentage of thread and lots easier tapping.


----------



## Jerry_S (Oct 4, 2007)

My thread guage said the pitch on both bodies was 20 TPI. jerry


----------



## rhuck60 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jerry_S said:


> My thread guage said the pitch on both bodies was 20 TPI. jerry


 
Thanks jerry-s for the information. I will contact Maglite and see what is the cost for the magled head and reflector. If not too high I will go ahead and buy it just to try. I wish someone I knew had one, Id try the swap first. I appreciate the info and effort.:thumbsup:
I believe my modded minimag is brighter than the magled and cant see the need to buy both. (flashlight heresy! gasp)


----------



## will (Oct 7, 2007)

I have both the MagLED 2 AA and the mini-mag 2 AA. 

The tailcaps have the same thread, but the MagLED tailcap is much longer.

The heads are different - The MagLED head will fit on the mini-mag body.

The mini-mag head will NOT fit on a MagLED body.

Maglite lists the different parts of the head assembly - I am not sure where you would be able to purchase these are spare parts..


----------

